# 7.6 angle issue on TJ



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the fisher dealer about installing my 7.6 Sd blade. He advised that with the blade at a full angle it will hit the ground while driving. Has anybody experienced that?

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

First; yes it is possible if the blade didn't lift high enough to overcome the suspension collapse.

Two; Fisher does not list that as an acceptable install. 

Three; check with Plowmeister, he has that set up. He can help steer you to the right components to allow the use. I know he uses a lead rear bumper and air shocks.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

7.6 sounds wide for a TJ, only a few pounds heavier than the 7' though.

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/sd-series/


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Wide is good, at full angle the plowed snow will clear the tires, no so with a 6 1/2

the plow will NOT hit the ground... are they nuts If the plow is at the correct height why would it care if its on a jeep or a F150? that is a heavy plow you will need air shocks or air bladders or heavy springs for the front AND counterweight in the rear. The plow will tend to lift the rear up reducing the traction in the rear to the point of making the Jeep unstable in a corner while braking (may swap end for end). I made a bumper full of weight that plugs into a receiver hitch.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

That's what I thought...yeah the plow ways 487 plus the mounts. I am doing air shocks, and I figure about 400 in the rear...sound about right??? I probably should have gone with the HT, but I got an Awesome deal on the SD...If anybody is in Northern NY wants to trade for an HT let me know!

Thanks


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

The SD is the same as the LD which use to be listed for a jeep.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

Not trying to hijack your thread but I was just curious how does the poly edge on the SD compare to a steel? 

How good does it scrape and does it wear much faster?

Anyone that has one please chime in.

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Neer used the Fisher SD but I have used the hard poly edges. They wear very well but do not scrape icey materials as well as steel.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was thinking of a 7.6 on my Rubicon, Dealer told me an HT 7.6 model could work, but You need a minimum of 18 inch wheels . Because at full angle the corners of the plow will be only like an inch off the ground. My Jeep has 16 inch wheels. Acording to the dealer I cant switch out my LD 6'-9" blade for the 7.6 blade because its completely different. Different mounting and electrical. So I am staying with what I have.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

My LD 6'-9" came with the poly cutting edge, I swapped it out for steel. The poly left a very slight film on the ground that can and did freeze cause a slick condition. However I was told if I left it on longer it would have worn down to a better cutting edge and done a better job, I didnt hear that from the dealer just **** chat, dont know if its true. The poly is unbelievably QUIET, You will love the QUIET, I hated to swap it out, LOL


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

ken643;1323269 said:


> My LD 6'-9" came with the poly cutting edge, I swapped it out for steel. The poly left a very slight film on the ground that can and did freeze cause a slick condition. However I was told if I left it on longer it would have worn down to a better cutting edge and done a better job, I didnt hear that from the dealer just **** chat, dont know if its true. The poly is unbelievably QUIET, You will love the QUIET, I hated to swap it out, LOL


I have a poly on my LD. It doesn't scrape. The dealer told me once it wears it will. I hope so.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Ken643, Do you have the red wire near to the controller hooked up to the fuse box? If so, which fuse did you use?
Thanks


----------

